# Style Differences Between Countries



## fringe_dweller (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey all,

New to the forum and to HKD and wanted to ask you guys what specific "syllabus" (for lack of a better word) you would train through. ie kicks, strikes, locks throws. I notice that 90% of you guys are in the US and just wondering if you learn different techniques to what we do here in the land of oz.
Oh, I study under Master Geoff Booth who in turn studied under GM Han, Jae Ji

Cheers


----------



## Chris from CT (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fringe_dweller _
> *Hey all,
> New to the forum and to HKD...*



Hey, welcome aboard! 




> _Originally posted by fringe_dweller _
> *Oh, I study under Master Geoff Booth...*



Master Booth is a good guy.  He has always been very helpful when I have had questions for him.   I would love to work out with him some day.  I've heard good things about his technique.



> _Originally posted by fringe_dweller _
> *...who in turn studied under GM Han, Jae Ji*



Sometimes names get turned around.  I've messed this kind of thing up too, so don't sweat it too much.    Traditionally, the family name goes first and then the given name afterwards.  In other countries sometimes the family name is put at the end like you have done.  The only thing I would give as a helpful suggestion is when writing the family name at the end, don't put in a comma.  

For example GM Lim, Hyun Soo.  (sometimes pronounced "Im" instead of "Lim.")
_Lim is the Family name
Hyun Soo is the given name_

Here are a few ways to write his name (no title included)...

*Lim, Hyun Soo*  (with comma between family name and given name)

*LIM, Hyun Soo* (Family name all capitalized)

*Lim, Hyun-Soo* (Hyphen inbetween the given names)

*Hyun Soo Lim*  (Given name then family name with no comma)
You can also do the hyphen with the given name and/or the caps with the family name, buy that's up to you.

All these apply with GM Ji's name also.
_Ji is his family name
Han Jae is his given name_

I hope this helped & Welcome aboard.


----------



## Eraser (Oct 5, 2002)

Fringe,

Hope this note finds you having lots of fun in your Hapkido class..
I really don't think that its the region or area of where you train, that has an influence on the style of Hapkido..but rather your Instructor.. At my school.. well we have just registerd our style of MA..  its a mix of Hapkido\KoshoRyu\some TKD (just the kicks and some pattern forms.. but they have been tweaked abit too)

Im sure there are many different stlyes out there...  everyone with its own little twist!!

Just have fun.. and train hard.. that's all I can say..

:asian:


----------



## Milquetoast (Oct 7, 2002)

What are the differences between the styles of Ji, Han Jae and Choi? Also, did either of them ever teach TCM (acupuncture, manipulations, herbs, qi gong, etc) to their students?


----------



## Kong (Oct 7, 2002)

Han Jae Ji introduced the jumping spinning kicks, weapons, breathing excercises, these were things Yong Sool Choil never thaught. Choi more or less stuck to the Daito Ryu Aiki Jutsu curriculum, wich he never changed during his teaching. Han Jae Ji is responsible for at least 70 % of HKDs lineage including the name.


----------



## Chris from CT (Oct 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kong _
> *Han Jae Ji is responsible for at least 70 % of HKDs lineage...*



He really did have the biggest impact on making Hapkido known to the world.



> _Originally posted by Kong _
> *...including the name. *



Yeah, that's one of those topics that you believe no one side or the other.  Ji, Han Jae says he came up with the name.  Choi, Yong Sool says he did.  Suh, Bok Sub says GM Choi did 1958.  Blah, Blah, Blah.  The good news is that either way Hapkido is still here!  

Take care.


----------



## Milquetoast (Oct 7, 2002)

what kind of breathing exercises did Ji, Han Jae introduce? Are they qi gong style meditation/breathing exercises?


----------



## Kong (Oct 9, 2002)

> The good news is that either way Hapkido is still here!


 yeah, hehe, that`s right. Choi had several different names for his art including  Dai Dong Ryu Yu Sool (wich is the Korean equivalent of Daito Ryu Aikijutsu) and Hapki Yu Kwon Sool, I was always under the impression Ji came up with the name Hapkido, but then I just re-read this interview with Choi:
http://www.rimshapkido.com/ysc.html
Where in the end he clearly states he changed his arts name to Hapkido:


> Here I established my first Korean dojang, and have made my home here ever since. After returning I changed my name back to Choi, Yong Sul and the name of my art to Hapkido.


 "
So I guess it`s like you say a matter of who you wish to believe. 
Thanx for correcting that statement!
:asian:


----------



## greendragon (Oct 9, 2002)

Doju Nim Ji has quite a few different breathing and Ki building exercises in Sin Moo Hapkido, one of the main ones I practice everyday is counting backward from one hundred very slowly and breathing on each count,, when you can get to one without losing your concentration then you are doing well.  There are many more but this is a real basic one.
                                        Mike


----------

